# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Tagging after a post?!?

## sterne.law@gmail.com

Is it possible to add tags after a post is made?

If so where and how is this done?

----------


## Houses4Rent

What is a tag?

----------


## pmbguy

Go to tags below this post and click on add/edit tags

----------


## pmbguy

> What is a tag?


If you start a thread about fishing you ad tags like Bass Fishing, Fishing, Sea fishing, Fishing lures etc. So when people search those words it brings them to your thread

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Thank you PMB

----------


## Dave A

What a sharp crowd.

Just a comment - In an earlier iteration of TFSA, I used to have many of the additional information boxes that appear below a thread side by side. But the advent of a huge range of screen sizes to cater for has made this trickier to do nowadays without things breaking.

Hence the current layout.

----------


## Houses4Rent

Learnt now what a tag is, thanks. As a non IT fundi I would have called them keywords and would never have imagined to use them in a forum.

----------


## Dave A

> I would have called them keywords and would never have imagined to use them in a forum.


Same thing, basically.

----------

